# xdoclet session facade + value object



## javastudent (3. Nov 2005)

Hi Community,

habe mit Xdoclet ein Value Object und eine Session Fassade erstellt mit

@ejb.facade view type="local"
@ejb.value-object match="*" name="CategoryEJB"

Die neue Fassade Klasse meldet aber eine Error, dass die getData() Methode in der CategoryEJBLocal fehlt.
Die CMP-EJB habe ich folgenderweise erweitert:

/**
* @ejb.interface-method view-type = "both"
* @return
*/
public abstract CategoryEJBValue getCategoryValue();
/**
* @ejb.interface-method view-type = "both"
* @param categoryValue
*/
public abstract void setCategoryValue(CategoryEJBValue categoryValue);

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

Olaf


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2005)

Versuch's mit 
getCategory*EJB*Value();


----------



## javastudent (4. Nov 2005)

Hallo super, funktioniert  !!!!

Vielen Dank du hast mir sehr damit geholfen.

 :toll:


----------

